# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Zona e Zagorisë

## SERAFIM DILO

Nje teme e re,mbase per njerez te vjeter,dhe tema te vjetera per njerez te rinj.

Te shkruajme dicka serioze,duke qene mbase te bindur se serioziteti nuk sherben kur shkruan ato qe mendon,...ne qofte se e mendon seriozisht.

Kjo teme eshte hapur,(e mund te mbyllet)...per:
Te,njohur,mesuar,ditur,kujtuar e mundesisht shpeguar,krahinen e ZAGORISE,njerezit e saj,jeten e tyre.

Ta mendosh Zagorine,e ta njohesh Zagorine,nuk eshte e njejta gje,te pakten per personin qe ka hapur temen,duke mos patur mendimin e njohuris qe quhet eksperienc.

(Mund te shkruaj kush,do,e pa dashur,mjafton te mos ofendoj seriozitetin,jo te mendimit se nuk egziston,po te vetevetes duke e mare seriozisht).

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Mendimi qe nje popull ti japi te drejten disa njeresve qe te vendosin o te ligjerojn ne emer te tyre,eshte e vetmja padrejtesi,qe sjell mohimin e liris. 
E liria nuk eshte vetem nje e drejte pozitive,eshte, gjithcka,qe nje popull duhet te tregoje,e qe ne,nuk duam as te marim mundimin per ta treguar.

ser.

----------


## Endless

Zagori o vend i begate, trima burrat dhe, dhe, zZzZzonja grate.  :perqeshje: 

copyright, me lol

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Sigurisht qe duhet te jem dakort.

----------


## Endless

> Sigurisht qe duhet te jem dakort.


Trim i mire me shoke shume.


opps, s'qenka tema e ''shprehjeve nga fjalori shqip'' kjo?  :ngerdheshje: 

Ok, ti leme nje cik shakate menjane tani dhe le te diskutojme pak rreth ceshtjes se Gjirit Persik mo Zagorian dhe Zagoriane. lol

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Perse e per cfar,rreth gjirit persik.
Ne qofte se eshte interesante perse jo.

----------


## Endless

> Perse e per cfar,rreth gjirit persik.
> Ne qofte se eshte interesante perse jo.


Me sa duket se paske pare ate humorin ( me Nafijen me duket?) ? lol


Nejse, s'eshte se une kam ndonje informacion rreth ceshtjes se vertet te Gjirit... Po do thoshja se mqenese ti je hapesi i nje teme te tille te vendlindjes apo origjines tende, mire do te ishte te na prezantoje pak edhe ne anetaret e tjere (qe se kemi idene ku bie kjo Zagoria) me vendin  tend; pozicionin e saj gjeografik,karakteristikat e ketij fshati.etj. Jo per gje, po disi  ne kete menyre informon edhe njerezit se per ca behet fjale.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Me sa duket se paske pare ate humorin ( me Nafijen me duket?) ? lol
> 
> 
> Nejse, s'eshte se une kam ndonje informacion rreth ceshtjes se vertet te Gjirit... Po do thoshja se mqenese ti je hapesi i nje teme te tille te vendlindjes apo origjines tende, mire do te ishte te na prezantoje pak edhe ne anetaret e tjere (qe se kemi idene ku bie kjo Zagoria) me vendin  tend; pozicionin e saj gjeografik,karakteristikat e ketij fshati.etj. Jo per gje, po disi  ne kete menyre informon edhe njerezit se per ca behet fjale.


Po nuk pata kohe,patjeter,qe do ta shpegoj,prezantoj,e mbase,dhe te informoj.

----------


## EDilo

*I nderuar Serafim:

urojme suksese ne "temen e re per njerzit e vjeter"dhe vazhdimin e "temes se vjeter , per njerez te rinj"!*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *I nderuar Serafim:
> 
> urojme suksese ne "temen e re per njerzit e vjeter"dhe vazhdimin e "temes se vjeter , per njerez te rinj"!*


ha-ha.
"Edhe ne te rinj jemi".
.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kjo teme,ka mundesi te jete hapur,per te mesuar e afersisht shpeguar,dicka rreth historise Zagorite.

Mund te kerkojme te shpegojme dicka rreth historis njerezore e historis politike Zagorite,e bashke me te mund te kuptojme o te vleresojme dhe veten tone.

Po ajo qe me intereson eshte historia e meshehur o e pa ditur e Zagorise,e se kjo histori sherben?,eshte e vlefeshme njohuria e saj?,tragjedit e kesaj historie kane nje moral?,njerezit qe i sollen o njerezit qe i pesuan keto tragjedi,cfar mesuan,o cfare solli ne jeten e tyre,cfar miresie mund te sjelli per Zagorin ne vecanti,e cfar permiresimi mund ti sjelli njeriut ne pergjithesi.

Te kerkojme ta shpegojme,si histori e patreguar,po dhe ti japim nje kuptim moral etik,sepse historia per kete duhet te sherbej.
Historia nuk duhet te perdoret thjesh per te gjykuar o ti vesh vulen e mjafton te thuash;qe koha e tille,nuk duhet te kerkosh vetem gjykimin,se historis i mungojne ligjet,duhet kerkuar kuptimi,ky eshte ideali i historis.
Morali dhe etika e njeriut,morali dhe etika e zagoriteve.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kjo teme,ka mundesi te jete hapur,per te mesuar e afersisht shpeguar,dicka rreth historise Zagorite.
> 
> Mund te kerkojme te shpegojme dicka rreth historis njerezore e historis politike Zagorite,e bashke me te mund te kuptojme o te vleresojme dhe veten tone.
> 
> Po ajo qe me intereson eshte historia e meshehur o e pa ditur e Zagorise,e se kjo histori sherben?,eshte e vlefeshme njohuria e saj?,tragjedit e kesaj historie kane nje moral?,njerezit qe i sollen o njerezit qe i pesuan keto tragjedi,cfar mesuan,o cfare solli ne jeten e tyre,cfar miresie mund te sjelli per Zagorin ne vecanti,e cfar permiresimi mund ti sjelli njeriut ne pergjithesi.
> 
> Te kerkojme ta shpegojme,si histori e patreguar,po dhe ti japim nje kuptim moral etik,sepse historia per kete duhet te sherbej.
> Historia nuk duhet te perdoret thjesh per te gjykuar o ti vesh vulen e mjafton te thuash;qe koha e tille,nuk duhet te kerkosh vetem gjykimin,se historis i mungojne ligjet,duhet kerkuar kuptimi,ky eshte ideali i historis.
> Morali dhe etika e njeriut,morali dhe etika e zagoriteve.


Historia,eshte dituri,qe duhet te sjelli perparim,pra dituria e gjerave o ngjarjeve te ndodhura duhet te sherbeje si progres.Progresi sjell progres.
Historia eshte veper e njeriut,e ne qofte se njeriu do ti sherbej asaj,historia eshte e detyruar te sjelli progres,perparim.

Ne rastin e historise shqiptare o asaj zagorite,duke marre nje 50 vjecar,1940-90,(periudhe e vogel persa i perket historis se nje vendi),historia o vitet nuk sollen progresin e pritur,po perkundazi solli vetem mjerim,vuajtje,poshtersi e injoranc.

Kjo duhet te kete ndodhur per arsye se njeriut u poppullit i mjaftoi liria e dhene,nuk kishin me idet e tyre,dhe ata te pakte qe mendonin nuk ariten tja komunikonin te tjereve,nuk vune pasionin e duhur,se liria mbi te gjitha eshte pasion.
Njeriu nuk besoi me ne idet e lira,po i besoi propagandes komuniste te disa profeteve karierist negativ,keta profet premtuan,predikuan mireqenien,(do hame te gjithe me luge floriri),pra e kuptuan se njeriu mund te mendoj edhe vetem me bark,sepse koka nuk do te haj me luge floriri,i pelqen ajo luge qe do te zgjedhi.

Historia ndryshe nga natyra nuk perseritet ne menyre te njejte,sepse natyra ndryshon por eshte gjithmon perseritet e njejte,ndersa historia bazohet tek njeriu,tek trashegimi midis brezave,qe mundohen te lene historin si pasuri.
Historia e shkruar o e folur,trashegohet nga brezi ne brez si pasion si njohuri o gjykim por mbi te gjitha si ide.

Jane idet e kuptuara te historis qe sjellin progres,(ai popull qe e ka kuptuar zhvillohet me shpejt se te tjeret),sepse qenia njerezore eshte gjithmon po e njejta,eshte historia qe ndryshon,si kronollogji njohuri e distanc.
Eshte morali i njerezve qe e pershkon.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Historia,eshte dituri,qe duhet te sjelli perparim,pra dituria e gjerave o ngjarjeve te ndodhura duhet te sherbeje si progres.Progresi sjell progres.
> Historia eshte veper e njeriut,e ne qofte se njeriu do ti sherbej asaj,historia eshte e detyruar te sjelli progres,perparim.
> 
> Ne rastin e historise shqiptare o asaj zagorite,duke marre nje 50 vjecar,1940-90,(periudhe e vogel persa i perket historis se nje vendi),historia o vitet nuk sollen progresin e pritur,po perkundazi solli vetem mjerim,vuajtje,poshtersi e injoranc.
> 
> Kjo duhet te kete ndodhur per arsye se njeriut u poppullit i mjaftoi liria e dhene,nuk kishin me idet e tyre,dhe ata te pakte qe mendonin nuk ariten tja komunikonin te tjereve,nuk vune pasionin e duhur,se liria mbi te gjitha eshte pasion.
> Njeriu nuk besoi me ne idet e lira,po i besoi propagandes komuniste te disa profeteve karierist negativ,keta profet premtuan,predikuan mireqenien,(do hame te gjithe me luge floriri),pra e kuptuan se njeriu mund te mendoj edhe vetem me bark,sepse koka nuk do te haj me luge floriri,i pelqen ajo luge qe do te zgjedhi.
> 
> Historia ndryshe nga natyra nuk perseritet ne menyre te njejte,sepse natyra ndryshon por eshte gjithmon perseritet e njejte,ndersa historia bazohet tek njeriu,tek trashegimi midis brezave,qe mundohen te lene historin si pasuri.
> ...


Progresi e revolucioni i historise nuk mund te ndalohet,mund te nderpritet o te bllokohet per nje periudhe kohore,por nje komb qe do te eci perpara,te perparoj,eshte i detyruar ta pervetesoj,jo vetem per mirqenien e modernizimin e vetvetes,se mbase dhe nuk e kupton,po ne rradhe te pare duke pare kombet fqinj,o boten ne pergjithesi,disa kombe zhvillohen e disa rine ne prapambetje.

Po ta kishim kuptuar procesin e historis se periuthes komuniste,do ti sillnim progresit historik nje ndryshim nje rinovim radikal,nje revolucion,jo vetem ne menyren e konsiderimit te jeteses njerezore,por si nje progres administrimi te demokracise,trasformacion ne qeverirsen e vendit,vleresimin e njeresve te lire e idet e tyre.

Asnje nuk mund te mohoj krizen morale politike qe vendi jeton,krize e cila demton me teper brezin e ri e brezat qe do te vine.
Me fjale te gjithe e duam demokracin,edhe se veprojme o regullohemi duke zgjedhur ate qe na pelqen,demokracia o idea e saj nuk eshte nje supermarkat ku njeriu mund te zgjedhi ate qe i duhet o qe i pelqen,duke mos vrare mendjen se cfare do te sjelli,vota qe i jepet kesaj demokracie duhet te kete nje koherenc nje moral besimi.
Po nuk mund te hyme ne procesin e demokracise e te progresit te saj pa kuptuar periudhen komuniste e pa ekzaminuar shkaqet e formimin e saj.

Progresi eshte zinxhir,nuk duhet te kete nje hallke qe i mungon.Eshte historia qe duhet ta kerkoj dhe morali i njeriut qe e vendos.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ceshte e verteta,simbas Locke.

Me duket se e verteta,ne kete qe pikerisht emeri i saj do te thote,nuk nenvizon qe tjeter vetem te bashkosh o te ndash shenjat sipas gjerave te sinjifikuara,nga ato shenja qe jane dakort o disakort njera me tjetren.

Te bashkosh o te ndash shenjat e permendura,eshte ajo qe quhet me nje emer tjeter proporcion.Per kete e verteta i perket afersisht vetem proporcionit,e te asaj jane dy,ajo mendore e ajo verbale,sic jane dhe dy shenjat qe perdorim,ato te ideve e ato te fjaleve.

Kur idete jane vene bashke o te ndara ne shpirtin simbas atyre o gjerave,ne vendin ku ato rine,jane dakort o disakort,kemi ate qe mund ta quajme e verteta mendore,po e verteta e fjaleve eshte dicka me teper,e perbehet ne afermimin o mohimin e fjaleve njera nga tjetra,simbas ideve,ne ate vend ku fjalet jane vene,qe jane dakort o ne disakort.

E verteta e fjaleve ne vetvete eshte e dy tipeve,verbale o e parendesishme,o reale dhe e dobishme,e kjo eshte njohuria reale.

E verteta si dhe njohuria mund te ndodhin bashke midis asaj qe eshte verbale dhe asaj reale.E verteta eshte vetem verbale kur fjalet jane te bashkuara ne dakort o disakort me idete ne vendin ku ato rine,pa konsideruar se idete tona kane realisht nje egzistence ne natyre o jane ne gjendje ta kene.Po keto shenja kane nje te vertete reale kur jane te bashkuara me idete tona e jane te perbashketa,e kur idete tona jane te tilla qe ne dime qe ato jane te afta te kene nje egzistence ne natyre.

E verteta qendron ne perkthimin e shenjave midis fjaleve,dakort o ne disakort me idete,si ajo dhe fallsiteti qendron ne perkthimin e shenjave ne fjale dakort o disakort midis ideve e ne nje menyre tjeter nga ajo qe ne te vertete eshte.

Eshte ne sasine ne cilat idete,keshtu te shenuara bashkekuptohen me nje model apsolut,veten ne kete mase egziston e verteta reale.

Njohuria e kesaj te vertete eshte ne njohjen e ideve qe fjalet na tregojne,e ne kuptimin e dakortit o disakortit te atyre ideve,simbas menyres qe jane perkthyer ne shenja permes atyre qe jane fjale.

LOCKE.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Progresi e revolucioni i historise nuk mund te ndalohet,mund te nderpritet o te bllokohet per nje periudhe kohore,por nje komb qe do te eci perpara,te perparoj,eshte i detyruar ta pervetesoj,jo vetem per mirqenien e modernizimin e vetvetes,se mbase dhe nuk e kupton,po ne rradhe te pare duke pare kombet fqinj,o boten ne pergjithesi,disa kombe zhvillohen e disa rine ne prapambetje.
> 
> Po ta kishim kuptuar procesin e historis se periuthes komuniste,do ti sillnim progresit historik nje ndryshim nje rinovim radikal,nje revolucion,jo vetem ne menyren e konsiderimit te jeteses njerezore,por si nje progres administrimi te demokracise,trasformacion ne qeverirsen e vendit,vleresimin e njeresve te lire e idet e tyre.
> 
> Asnje nuk mund te mohoj krizen morale politike qe vendi jeton,krize e cila demton me teper brezin e ri e brezat qe do te vine.
> Me fjale te gjithe e duam demokracin,edhe se veprojme o regullohemi duke zgjedhur ate qe na pelqen,demokracia o idea e saj nuk eshte nje supermarkat ku njeriu mund te zgjedhi ate qe i duhet o qe i pelqen,duke mos vrare mendjen se cfare do te sjelli,vota qe i jepet kesaj demokracie duhet te kete nje koherenc nje moral besimi.
> Po nuk mund te hyme ne procesin e demokracise e te progresit te saj pa kuptuar periudhen komuniste e pa ekzaminuar shkaqet e formimin e saj.
> 
> Progresi eshte zinxhir,nuk duhet te kete nje hallke qe i mungon.Eshte historia qe duhet ta kerkoj dhe morali i njeriut qe e vendos.


Cfare morali kishte njeriu gjate periudhes komuniste,sa moral ka historia e sotme.
Impotenca politike qe sot jetohet,ka rrenjet e saj ne historin komuniste,tirania e asaj periudhe prodhoi njerez e politikan te izoluar mentalisht,politikan qe nuk arin te nxjerin veteveten e jo me popullin.

Morali i diktatures komuniste qe,izolimi,i shtetit dhe i njeriut,ky izolim nuk ishte vetem ne qeverisjen e jetes publike,po ne te gjithe sektoret e saj.
Izolimi,si kulture,si parim,sherbeu per shkaterimin e lirise e jetegjatesin e diktatures,duke sjellur paaftetesin e progresit pozitiv.Solli mikrobin e prishjes te moralit publik e prishjen e njeriut jo vetem si mendim i lire,po dhe si gjykim i lire.

Po duke bere historin e diktatures komuniste,nuk mund te lihen menjane njerezit qe e bene e njerezit qe i sherbyen.Ne qofte se jemi dakort qe ajo ishte diktature,keta njerez duhen te kene nje fare responsabiliteti,sepse ti quash fajtor!jane nje pjese e pakte,pjesa tjeter eshte pergjegjese e krimeve te kryera.

Pergjegjesia e njerezve qe moren pjese ne diktature, qe nenshtrimi i tyre ndaj krimeve,e jo vetem si zbatimi i urdherit,po mbi te gjitha si mbeshtetje qe i dhane asaj diktature,sepse ajo diktature zgjati per 50 vjet se kishte njerez qe e mbeshteten e mbrojten per 50 vjet.
Njeriu mund te jete pergjegjes edhe ne zbatimin e urdherit,edhe se nuk mban pergjegjesi,por patjeter eshte fajtor ne mbeshtetjen e diktatures.
Se ta mbeshtesje ate diktature asnje nuk ta urdheroi,doje ti si njeri te viheshe nen urdherat e saj.(me pak fjale,Sali Berishen asnje se urdheroi te behej sekretar partie).

Ketyre njerezve u duhet pyetur,perse e mbeshtete ate diktature.Eshte njecik e veshtire ti pyesesh,se cikli i tyre nuk ka mbaruar,jane ata qe drejtojne jeten ekonomike e politike te sotme.
Po prap duhen pyetur,edhe se jane njerez pa dinjitet e moral.

----------


## EDilo

*Serafim, mire shkruan e ato qe thuaj i ke plot llogjike e baze, por varet ne vesh te kujt bien keto ?  Te jete me te vertete se Shqiperia ka kaluar nje diktature nga me te egrat ne rruzull, ku me urdher te tiranit dhe te tiraneve te tjere mbas tij u kaluan ne satere gjithe ajka kombetare; apo te mendojme sic na thuej dje "qe mire ua bejne se jane armiq, nuk duan partine , (kupto diktaturen e terrorin ), e po me kete mendesi te vazhdojme dhe sot ?
More mos kane te drejte kur thone ashtu ishte koha.....,apo akoma  te merremi me ato qe shkuan e vane.....?, apo shikojme te ecim perpara.....(!), natyrisht ata qe dje na ishin "ajka" e na mesonin e drejtonin , po sot ata jane, por me nje ndryshim tani pasi fjeten ne darke te kuq, ne mengjez u zgjuan blu......!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## EDilo

Serafim, po ta  pranuan , te lutem vendos ndonje lajmerim tek kush gazete te deshiroshe , qe tema per zagoritet rifilloje perseri, se jam i sigurt qe do kete pjesmarrje me te madhe.....

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *Serafim, mire shkruan e ato qe thuaj i ke plot llogjike e baze, por varet ne vesh te kujt bien keto ?  Te jete me te vertete se Shqiperia ka kaluar nje diktature nga me te egrat ne rruzull, ku me urdher te tiranit dhe te tiraneve te tjere mbas tij u kaluan ne satere gjithe ajka kombetare; apo te mendojme sic na thuej dje "qe mire ua bejne se jane armiq, nuk duan partine , (kupto diktaturen e terrorin ), e po me kete mendesi te vazhdojme dhe sot ?
> More mos kane te drejte kur thone ashtu ishte koha.....,apo akoma  te merremi me ato qe shkuan e vane.....?, apo shikojme te ecim perpara.....(!), natyrisht ata qe dje na ishin "ajka" e na mesonin e drejtonin , po sot ata jane, por me nje ndryshim tani pasi fjeten ne darke te kuq, ne mengjez u zgjuan blu......!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Eduard,ti e di qe ne shkruajme se duhet...,pastaj se ne c vesh bien...nuk ka rendesi.
(Eshte e kote ti shpegosh skallvit qe skllaveria eshte e poshter o e keqe,kur ai e mendon:"ke te drejte"po sa mire do ishte,qe dhe un si skllav,te kisha skllever).

Temen e hapa me mendimin per te shkuar dicka rreth diktatures e njerezve te saj.
Kisha dy mundesi:ta filloja nga Colja e ta mbaroja me historin,po zgjodha ta filloj me historin e ta mbaroj me Colen o Pecon,se njesoj jane,me qe ra fjala.....
Po te ishte Pecua ne vend te Coles,cfar ndryshimi do kishte?,asnje ndryshim,cberi Colja do bente dhe Pecua dhe e kunderta.
Ja nje argument qe duhet shqyrtuar,po eshte akoma shpejt.

E bukur KRYEVEPER ajo,qe ne darke fleten te kuq,e ne mengjes u zgjuan blu.Eshte kaq e bukur sa duhet perdorur si titull teme.
A KA NDONJE NGA ZAGORIA,QE FJETI I KUQ E U ZGJUA BLU.

Se mos ishte Colja gjalle e ta tregoja une blune,do ta kishe me cfar nuance ta donje....
Ti do me pergjigjesh, eh, sa Cole ka akoma,nuk numurohen e nuk mbarohen....
Prandaj edhe shkuajm,se duhet....

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim, po ta  pranuan , te lutem vendos ndonje lajmerim tek kush gazete te deshiroshe , qe tema per zagoritet rifilloje perseri, se jam i sigurt qe do kete pjesmarrje me te madhe.....


Nuk e kuptova mire,e ke fjalen te hapim nje teme tjeter o te shkruajme diku ne vend tjeter.Po si do ta keshe,me ke gjithmon dakort.

(Pjesmarje te madhe...hemm...un dua te heq dhe Serafimin nga tema...)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Se ndonjeri abandonon rrugen e drejte,eshte nje fatkeq qe i ben dem vetvetes,po per ty eshte i pademshem e nuk duhet ta denosh duke i hequr gjerat e kesaj jete,sepse beso qe do te jete i denuar ne jeten tjeter.

John Locke.

----------

